# Our 20gallon planted tank



## cocoon13 (Aug 16, 2011)

Our 20gallon planted tank. 








So far this is our first time setting up a planted aquarium. 
Comments and CC appreciated.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Looks good
What kind of lighting are u using?


----------



## cocoon13 (Aug 16, 2011)

Dietmar said:


> Looks good
> What kind of lighting are u using?


Hi!
Thank you  its our first time trying to set up a planted tank this big.
It's the stock LED lights from the Topfin tank. We're thinking of getting new lights or making our own. Any suggestions?

- Cocoon


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Most of your plants are low light so I don't think you need more lighting...except the 2 patches in front. What are those? HC?

Tanks looks good. Maybe smooth out the substrate a bit.


----------



## Chiumanfu (Oct 30, 2014)

The hardscape is fantastic. I think 3 or 4 more anubias nana petite at the right 1/3 would really create a nice focal point.

Kinda hard to tell but it looks like your heater is horizontal right at the water level. This is a really bad idea. If your water level drops (water change or vacation evaporation) and you forget to turn it off, you're going to have problems. A better option is to put it vertical hidden behind the big driftwood at the left side.


----------



## cocoon13 (Aug 16, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Most of your plants are low light so I don't think you need more lighting...except the 2 patches in front. What are those? HC?
> 
> Tanks looks good. Maybe smooth out the substrate a bit.


Hi Gary,
Thanks. We are still getting the hang if it. A lot of trial and errors and learning as well. I think the 2 patches in front are Riccia (dwarf) (?). I attached a pic.








The fishies and and shrimps are doing great 

- Cocoon


----------



## cocoon13 (Aug 16, 2011)

Chiumanfu said:


> The hardscape is fantastic. I think 3 or 4 more anubias nana petite at the right 1/3 would really create a nice focal point.
> 
> Kinda hard to tell but it looks like your heater is horizontal right at the water level. This is a really bad idea. If your water level drops (water change or vacation evaporation) and you forget to turn it off, you're going to have problems. A better option is to put it vertical hidden behind the big driftwood at the left side.


Hi,

Oh, I'll definitely look into changing the placement of the heater. Yes, we are going to do a bit of plant hunting on the weekend, I'll be on the look out for more anubias.
Thanks for the advice! 

- Cocoon


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

cocoon13 said:


> Hi Gary,
> Thanks. We are still getting the hang if it. A lot of trial and errors and learning as well. I think the 2 patches in front are Riccia (dwarf) (?). I attached a pic.
> 
> The fishies and and shrimps are doing great


Glad to hear the livestock are doing well. That Riccia doesn't look like the stuff i had when I had it, but mine was grown under high light and CO2. Maybe they look different like that in other conditions. You just got it stuck in the substrate? When I had Riccia fluitans it would rot if buried. I have to tie it down with a hairnet to a stone as it doesn't anchor itself.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

That looks like mini pellia


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think you're right Jackson. Just like the stuff I wanted.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

cocoon13 said:


> Hi!
> Thank you  its our first time trying to set up a planted tank this big.
> It's the stock LED lights from the Topfin tank. We're thinking of getting new lights or making our own. Any suggestions?
> 
> - Cocoon


No suggestions on my own, I am trying to learn about diy lights myself. 
You might want to read this thread:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/fluval-edge-6g-cree-led-arduino-controller-128273/


----------



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

A really good LED light is Fluval Aqualife and Plant. It cost more, but the lights are very high and full spectrum. If you have CO2 you can grow more difficult plants. Your tank has lots of green plants, adding a few red plants will liven your tank up more. A few good and easy to grow red plants are Hydrophila Polysperma 'Rosanervig', Ludwigia Palustris and Ludwiga Repens 'Rubin'. If you want an easy carpet plant then Staurogyne Repens.


----------



## cocoon13 (Aug 16, 2011)

eternity302 said:


> That looks like mini pellia


Hi!
Yes, you guys are right. We went to Aquarium West onthe weekend to get more stuff and it does not look like Riccia that I saw there at all. 
Thanks guys! I'm really learning a lot.

- Cocoon


----------



## cocoon13 (Aug 16, 2011)

Goundar2010 said:


> A really good LED light is Fluval Aqualife and Plant. It cost more, but the lights are very high and full spectrum. If you have CO2 you can grow more difficult plants. Your tank has lots of green plants, adding a few red plants will liven your tank up more. A few good and easy to grow red plants are Hydrophila Polysperma 'Rosanervig', Ludwigia Palustris and Ludwiga Repens 'Rubin'. If you want an easy carpet plant then Staurogyne Repens.


Hi

So far we got a bunch of hardy and lowlight plants. We bought a Skystar LED light from Aquarium West and we are experimenting with liquid cO2 (Excel) at the moment. Once we succeed in not killing our current flora, we will hopefully upgrade to more advanced plants.

oh, Staurogyne Repens looks goooood. Might get some on the weekend  
Thanks!

- Cocoon


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

cocoon13 said:


> Hi
> 
> So far we got a bunch of hardy and lowlight plants. We bought a Skystar LED light from Aquarium West and we are experimenting with liquid cO2 (Excel) at the moment. Once we succeed in not killing our current flora, we will hopefully upgrade to more advanced plants.
> 
> ...


If you're ready for S. repens and Anubias nana petite I got some growing in my CO2 injected ADA cube. Too bad I didn't know earlier. Both those show grow ok with Excel, but slowly which is great for a smaller tank.


----------



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

Never heard of the that brand of light. I like Aquarium West, but everything is very expensive. Excel works, but it doesn't work the greatest. I find it better for getting rid of algae. A good starter pressurized CO2 setup is Fluval pressurized CO2.


----------

